# How much do meat goats sell for?



## 1ryan231

I'm new to the meat business, so how much should I plan for for selling them for meat? And breeding?


----------



## nancy d

Look at your local auction prices & you'll get a good idea, add 10%.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Your location of course matters greatly. Look on-line at stock yard prices. New Holland Goat Auction is the big one on the East coast. That is a good starting point then compare your breeding prices to what you see on craiglist in your area and high-end breeders.


----------



## boerlover95

Yes as others said look at ur local livestock auction prices but remember most people r willing to pay more from a privet closed herd I sale mine for anywhere from 150 and up for does and 250 and up for bucks. right now Boer goats r high because there is a shortage of goats in the US


----------



## HoosierShadow

Boerlover - I've never heard that there was a shortage of goats in the US? Do you mean at the slaughterhouses?


I agree with the others about looking at auction prices. It can fluctuate too, depending on demand, around certain times of the year when ethnical groups may look for it for their celebrations.
Here, I have been told that just before Easter is the best time to sell them.
We list our goats on craigslist, and if we can't sell a buckling for breeding or meat, then we take them to auction. Spring around here is the best time IMO, and then fall before the holidays.
The auction near us has okay prices when they have a goat sale. There is one further away that I've never been too that is a better sale & has more goats go through and you can usually get $20-75 more per goat at that sale than you can at the one nearest to us.

If you sell privately on craigslist, I'd look at the auction prices in your area, and go by what they are selling for at the best auction in your area.


----------

